

China cites US for “unscrupulous” spying, wants IBM out of banks - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/china-cites-us-for-unscrupulous-spying-wants-ibm-out-of-banks/

======
higherpurpose
I'm surprised it's taken them this long after the Huawei scandal. Cisco should
be next, but I assume Cisco has been so compliant with giving them the
backdoors they need to spy on their own citizens that it's probably not on
their immediate list for banning.

------
api
All these governments accusing each other of unscrupulous spying has got to be
the biggest bunch of pots and kettles calling each other black in human
history.

The USA is, despite all its overreach and corruption, much more on the liberal
side of things than most other large superstates. I think a safe assumption is
to take Snowden's revelations as a baseline and to assume that nearly all
nation states with the means are _at least_ that bad.

~~~
EliRivers
Most of them do not have the means, though, so nearly all nation states are
not that bad.

~~~
api
Russia, China, the UK, and the larger EU states certainly do.

